# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  My Finasteride progress

## z06guy

I'm going to use this thread for the purpose of keeping track of my progress with pictures and info. I'll try to update every month or every few months. The lighting is POWERFUL so it is very possible to see my scalp, but under normal lighting it looks decent. Any constructive advice or comments are welcomed.

Short history: I'm a healthy 25 year old male. I have no history of health problems at all. (knock on wood) I am in excellent shape, six pack abs, good muscle definition, etc... I work out three times a week. I only took whey protein one month for my work out regiment but I recently dropped it out because it was making me break out. Otherwise I take no supplements for working out. 

I think I'm in the early stages of NW2 now. I've slowly been losing hairs around the temples for years, my hairline has gone up just a bit, and I think I'm diffuse thinning on top of my scalp as well. The hair around my temples are maybe half the size of the thicker hairs and not as black. If they thicken up I will be back to NW1 or NW1.5. My right side temple seems to be further progressed. It's still pretty dense on the sides and back though.

I used to be able to style my hair any which way I wanted. Now it's a lot thinner and doesn't feel as manageable. If I style the front of my hair with gel or slick it back it doesn't look so good because the hairs aren't as thick as before. My nickname is 'Superman' and my hair has a lot to do with that. If I continue losing my hair my new nickname might become Lex Luthor. lol.

My current regimen:

-0.5mg of Finasteride everyday at around noon. (Started 12/18/2012)

-Nizoral 1&#37; twice per week.

-HairOmega 3 in 1 tablets twice a day. (many great ingredients for healthy hair in this multivitamin) Supposedly it helps block Type 1 5-alpha reductase.

-Avalon organics biotin b complex thickening shampoo. ph balanced.

-Super Lysine plus tablets (500mg each) twice per day on empty stomach. (morning, evening)

-One fish oil capsule once a day with lunch. (333mg of fish oil daily)

-Green tea every morning and plenty of water throughout the day.

I know it takes a few months to lower serum DHT levels by a large margin so I'll be patient. I hope to look back in about a year or so and see a noticeable difference.

Day 1 pictures:

----------


## z06guy

Month one update:

Note: I did get a haircut so the hair is shorter.

I think I've noticed a lot more shedding. I notice my hairs fall out a bit more easier than before when running my hands through my hair or taking a shower. A lot of them have the bulbs on the end of them so it tells me they've reached the end of their cycle. I'd like to think it's because of the finasteride.

I believe most of these hairs are shedding from around my temples and crown. There are some thick hairs that shed here and there as well but I think that's just 'normal' shedding. We do shed up to 100 hairs a day after all.

After 3-4 months I'll hopefully start seeing thicker hairs start to grown in their place. (fingers crossed). I still have a lot of thin hairs around my temples. They're not velus hairs, they look like very thin black hair, they don't get as long as the hair in the center of my hairline. If they get thicker I'll be on my way to NW1. If the fin and nizoral revitalize some dormant hair follices I'll be even more happy. 

So far no side effects. If anything I'd say this regimen has been clearing up my face of acne/reducing frequency of them. Two birds, one stone kind of deal. I'll try to post another update in one month. 

Day 30 pictures:

----------


## z06guy

Thanks bro. Of all people to come and give me advice it's you. I'm truly surprised. I thought you were a troll, but I guess I was wrong.

----------


## clandestine

Also might want to get tested for food allergies; it was the primary cause of my acne. Expensive, but very worth it.

----------


## Hmmmmm

Just out of curiosity how much does your regime cost you per month?

The only thing stopping me from starting Propecia is the cost over here in the UK.

----------


## z06guy

It's actually not that expensive since I don't take the full servings of each. I'll break it down for you with the links so you'll have an idea on how much it'll costs and the exact description of each item.

I bought 360 tablets of fin for about $130 online including priority shipping. It arrived here in the states about a week and a half after my initial order. I went through 4rx. Since I split the pills into 0.5mg it will last me two years.
http://www.4rx.com/


I only take two hairomega pills per day so it's a 45 day supply. I highly recommend anyone here to look at the ingredients on this multivitamin. It's things that most people would agree is very beneficial for hair.
http://www.amazon.com/Hairomega-3---...iromega+3+in+1


400 capsules of kirkland signature fish oil. One per day = 333mg. 400 day supply. It's pretty good stuff.
http://www.amazon.com/Kirkland-Signa...words=fish+oil


Super lysine. Twice per day = 1000mg. So it lasts me 90 days. I read anecdotal stories online that l lysine along with propecia is a good combination for strengthening hair. 
http://www.amazon.com/Quantum-Super-...s=super+lysine



Nizoral once or twice a week. I'm still on the original bottle of nizoral I bought around march of 2012 for $15 at wal mart. I use it once or twice a week.

Avalon organics shampoo lasts a very long time. I'd say maybe half a year per bottle. Maybe more depending on how much you use. 
http://www.amazon.com/Avalon-Organic...valon+organics


Green tea is a subjective thing. It can be cheap or expensive depending on your tastes. I get the decaffeinated salada brand from walmart.


Use of L lysine in the treatment of hair loss:
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/61...scription.html

----------


## dex89

Great regime, keep at it and please keep us posted. :Smile:

----------


## z06guy

Another little update.

My hair was already thinning before but ever since starting finasteride it feels just a little bit thinner than before. I'd say it's more than likely finasteride induced shedding. Here is an updated picture. Hair is just a little bit longer than the previous pic in the last post. Again, these pics are in the same lighting and it's VERY bright. It doesn't look all that bad under normal lighting.

My next post will show what I've decided to do until the new finasteride hairs start kicking in later this year.

----------


## z06guy

So I decided to go with Nanogen. =) I'm happy to say I have close to a NW1 appearance again. At least with the concealer. I didn't even have to use that much. I wish I had known about this stuff a long time ago. Pictures simply do not do it justice...

Today I pulled out the pomade crew, styled my hair. Waited for it to dry. Then I added the nanogen. And then sealed it in place with a fresh smelling pantene pro v hair styling spray. Again under the same very bright lighting, it's very impressive.

Anytime I've tried adding gel to my hair in the past year or so my hair looked too thin and a lot of scalp showed through... Too much for my liking at least. Now for the first time in years my hair looks very good again. Although this is just a concealer I'm still very glad. It has bought me time until finasteride starts kicking in.

I hope the hairspray doesn't ruin my hair follicles though... That would be a major blow to all the work I'm doing... So far from what I've read it appears to be safe though.

Those out there that are dealing with the early stages of hairloss just know that this stuff can buy you some time until you can come to a solution on what to do.

----------


## BigThinker

So is 4rx pretty legit?  Any other members want to share their experience?

Frankly, I'm strongly considering ordering on-line instead of seeing my derm.  Yeah, paying $4 for 5mg generics would be insanely cheap, but frankly I can pay $109 for a two year supply and think nothing of it.  In addition, seeing the derm is going to set me back another $60, I don't even know if she'll go for prescribing 5mg pills, and then I have to set up appointments to get my prescription re-filled (probably).  In short, if I can cut out the middle woman, I'd be delighted.

4rx site seems way better than inhousepharmacy with respect to cost and delivery time - delivery time is actually what prevented me from ordering from inhouse a week ago.

I'm just curious what confirmation we have than 4rx provides the right chemicals.  Any and all input is appreciated.

Thanks.

----------


## drybone

Wow. 

You look great. Keep up the good work.  :Smile:

----------


## akai

> So is 4rx pretty legit?  Any other members want to share their experience?
> 
> Frankly, I'm strongly considering ordering on-line instead of seeing my derm.  Yeah, paying $4 for 5mg generics would be insanely cheap, but frankly I can pay $109 for a two year supply and think nothing of it.  In addition, seeing the derm is going to set me back another $60, I don't even know if she'll go for prescribing 5mg pills, and then I have to set up appointments to get my prescription re-filled (probably).  In short, if I can cut out the middle woman, I'd be delighted.
> 
> 4rx site seems way better than inhousepharmacy with respect to cost and delivery time - delivery time is actually what prevented me from ordering from inhouse a week ago.
> 
> I'm just curious what confirmation we have than 4rx provides the right chemicals.  Any and all input is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


 I used inhouse. Took about 10 business days to get to the U.S. plus the shipping was free. Is 4rx a lot faster??

----------


## akai

> So I decided to go with Nanogen. =) I'm happy to say I have close to a NW1 appearance again. At least with the concealer. I didn't even have to use that much. I wish I had known about this stuff a long time ago. Pictures simply do not do it justice...
> 
> Today I pulled out the pomade crew, styled my hair. Waited for it to dry. Then I added the nanogen. And then sealed it in place with a fresh smelling pantene pro v hair styling spray. Again under the same very bright lighting, it's very impressive.
> 
> Anytime I've tried adding gel to my hair in the past year or so my hair looked too thin and a lot of scalp showed through... Too much for my liking at least. Now for the first time in years my hair looks very good again. Although this is just a concealer I'm still very glad. It has bought me time until finasteride starts kicking in.
> 
> I hope the hairspray doesn't ruin my hair follicles though... That would be a major blow to all the work I'm doing... So far from what I've read it appears to be safe though.
> 
> Those out there that are dealing with the early stages of hairloss just know that this stuff can buy you some time until you can come to a solution on what to do.


 Wow, that concealer looks great. Does it come out if you touch your hair? I had a little more coverage on my crown but it was thinning similar to yours. Started taking 0.5mg finasteride daily plus Nizoral a few times per week. I started seeing real results around month 8 and at a little over a year my crown filled in nicely. Good luck and keep us posted.

----------


## Aames

Out of curiosity OP, are you taking pictures dry or wet? I'm going to post pics in a few days for a NW check and want to know what most people are doing. Everyone seems to have black hair and it makes it very hard to tell.

----------


## BigThinker

> I used inhouse. Took about 10 business days to get to the U.S. plus the shipping was free. Is 4rx a lot faster??


 10 days?  inhouse estimated like 20 some odd days, which was a major deterrent since I see the derm in ~24.

Also, upon further research, 4rx requires a script.  If I'm messing with a script, I'm just going to get it from a local pharmacy.

Should I go on-line, I'll just go inhouse.  It seems like the most widely accepted?

----------


## drybone

Well, Ive been on finasteride for a whopping 3 days now. 

Still no full head of hair  :Frown: 

But no shedding yet either  :Smile:

----------


## z06guy

> Wow, that concealer looks great. Does it come out if you touch your hair? I had a little more coverage on my crown but it was thinning similar to yours. Started taking 0.5mg finasteride daily plus Nizoral a few times per week. I started seeing real results around month 8 and at a little over a year my crown filled in nicely. Good luck and keep us posted.


 Thanks. I feel like when the nanogen is on, I've rewinded the clock back a little bit. It's still not a strong NW1 look I was looking for but maybe when finasteride kicks in it'll make a bigger difference. I'm hoping the finasteride will help me. If you use a moderate amount of hairspray it really doesn't get on your hands if you just touch it. If i press down with a bit of pressure I'll get some on my hands. It's really not a whole lot though, and it easily comes off if you rub your fingers together for a second or two. I shampoo and wash my hair before going to bed since I don't want to be sleeping with hairspray and nanogen on. lol




> Out of curiosity OP, are you taking pictures dry or wet? I'm going to post pics in a few days for a NW check and want to know what most people are doing. Everyone seems to have black hair and it makes it very hard to tell.


 I take the pics dry. Very powerful lighting so it appears as though I have much less hair than I really do.




> 10 days?  inhouse estimated like 20 some odd days, which was a major deterrent since I see the derm in ~24.
> 
> Also, upon further research, 4rx requires a script.  If I'm messing with a script, I'm just going to get it from a local pharmacy.
> 
> Should I go on-line, I'll just go inhouse.  It seems like the most widely accepted?


 When I called 4rx customer support they said on the first order you don't need a prescription. They said they'll send the order and then you can send the prescription at a later date.  :Wink:

----------


## z06guy

> Well, Ive been on finasteride for a whopping 3 days now. 
> 
> Still no full head of hair 
> 
> But no shedding yet either


 Keep us updated bro.

----------


## BigThinker

> When I called 4rx customer support they said on the first order you don't need a prescription. They said they'll send the order and then you can send the prescription at a later date.


 Haha.  Are you serious?

----------


## z06guy

> Haha.  Are you serious?


 Yup. I haven't sent in my 'prescription' yet. lol

----------


## BigThinker

> Yup. I haven't sent in my 'prescription' yet. lol


 It's almost worth $30 to me to get on fin 2 weeks ahead of my derm appointment.  Might have to do that.

----------


## z06guy

Just an update for this month. When I got a haircut this last time I told him just to trim the sides with a fade. So the top has been pretty much untouched.

I've been losing A LOT more hairs up until about a week ago. A lot of the hairs were finer looking hairs/half sized. A lot of them had bulbs on the end. 

It may have something to do with fact that I'm styling my hair more often with gel, whenever I run pomade through my hair I notice maybe 20-30 hairs that come off onto my palms. A lot of hair was falling out in the shower as well. It's slowed down a lot this past week though. It might be in my head but I've never shed so much. The strange thing is it doesn't visually appear as if I've lost that much hair... (That's a good thing I suppose).

I think my hair may have still been a little wet in this picture... Oh well, realistically I don't think I've regrown any hair at this point anyway! But an update nonetheless.

The nanogen is just amazing though. It's the only reason I'm allowing my hair to continue growing because I can style my hair very nicely again. I'll probably continue growing my hair on top for another month and see how it looks.

There are no side effects to report. I'm thinking about just upping the dosage to 1mg for full benefits... Not sure yet. Will keep you all posted.

*Once again I need to stress that this is under super bright lighting. Under normal lighting you wouldn't be able to see the scalp this easy*

----------


## z06guy

Sorry double post

----------


## z06guy

I can't seem to find nizoral shampoo anywhere... I normally bought the 7oz for $14 at wal mart.. Darn... The cheapest ones on amazon are like $170 for the same 7oz bottle. WTF?!?!  

So I bought this 8oz regenepure shampoo for $25. I really don't know if this is 1% keto like the nizoral was but it is SLS free so that's a plus. I hope this regenepure continues to help aid the finasteride. 

http://www.amazon.com/Regenepure-DR-...rds=regenepure

----------


## growhair

get the 2% nizoral from inhouse pharmacy.. its not expensive either

----------


## z06guy

> get the 2&#37; nizoral from inhouse pharmacy.. its not expensive either


 Hey thanks for that great tip! I didn't even know you could buy the 2% online. lol. I always thought you could only get it from a doctor. I suppose it's the same as buying fin online though, hah. I'll try to finish this bottle of regenepure quickly so I can order the 2% niz. Thanks again!


*Major update*
Starting today I've decided to increase my finasteride dose to the full 1mg. Part of the deciding factor was seeing people that had success with 0.5mg of dutasteride. I figure I have no side effects with 0.5 fin so jumping to 1mg shouldn't be a big deal.

----------


## drybone

Sweet. Let us know how it goes.  :Smile:

----------


## JJacobs152

Keep it up z06 (M5 > Z06, just fyi). I've been on 1mg fin for just a little over 4 months. I made a thread in this part of the forum. Take a look to get an idea of my progress with 1mg fin. Keep us updated with your progress.

----------


## mpb47

> Hey thanks for that great tip! I didn't even know you could buy the 2% online. lol. I always thought you could only get it from a doctor. I suppose it's the same as buying fin online though, hah. I'll try to finish this bottle of regenepure quickly so I can order the 2% niz. Thanks again!
> 
> 
> *Major update*
> Starting today I've decided to increase my finasteride dose to the full 1mg. Part of the deciding factor was seeing people that had success with 0.5mg of dutasteride. I figure I have no side effects with 0.5 fin so jumping to 1mg shouldn't be a big deal.


 
Just a FWIW:

Propecia took a long time before I knew it was working in the back. I mean like 9 months maybe a little longer. I could tell it was working in the front around 4 months. 

You caught early and if you respond to it, I would bet you will get most of your hair back in the crown. You just have to wait it out..and yes your hair will cycle back and forth a lot , esp during the first year. After that it still happens but not as often.

----------


## z06guy

Thanks fellas. I'll be sure to update this thread on a monthly basis. 

I'll be approaching the 3 month mark in another couple weeks. I have a good feeling that jumping to 1mg will expedite the whole process and give better results. 

Off topic and in response to jacob: I've never driven the M5 but I've always liked them. Great build quality and lots of standard features. I wouldn't say it's better than a Corvette though. It's like saying an apple is better than an orange. (We all knows oranges are better) haha, jk.

----------


## JJacobs152

Z, are you noticing a decrease in the efficacy of your fin at all? it seems like my hair isn't as thick or consistent as before. i started fin on nov 2nd...

----------


## drybone

I started fin on Jan 30th and I swear my hair is thinner or basically the same. But now I am upping my dose to 2.5mg . They say it takes a year.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## z06guy

Sorry for the lack of updates. I've been growing my hair out a long longer than before and just simply trimmIing it on the edges to keep it looking neat. I haven't grown my hair out this long in years... It doesn't look that bad overall especially with some toppik or nanogen added. I'm hoping with the 

I can't exactly say I'm seeing any results. I'm still not getting any side effects. Still have my abs, my strength and my intelligence. I still don't have any visible crown or temple regrowth. I started just about 5 months ago... I don't expect to see any true results for another few months. In the meantime it feels good growing out my hair, applying a bit of nanogen or toppik with some hairspray and almost having the perfect look I desire. Even without the concealers it looks okay. I'll have to snap a pic one of these days.

I still have a lot of thin hairs on the edges of my hairline by the temple and at the crown. if Finasteride doesn't thicken them up I may actually consider dutasteride..I don't know yet.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> Sorry for the lack of updates. I've been growing my hair out a long longer than before and just simply trimmIing it on the edges to keep it looking neat. I haven't grown my hair out this long in years... It doesn't look that bad overall especially with some toppik or nanogen added. I'm hoping with the 
> 
> I can't exactly say I'm seeing any results. I'm still not getting any side effects. Still have my abs, my strength and my intelligence. I still don't have any visible crown or temple regrowth. I started just about 5 months ago... I don't expect to see any true results for another few months. In the meantime it feels good growing out my hair, applying a bit of nanogen or toppik with some hairspray and almost having the perfect look I desire. Even without the concealers it looks okay. I'll have to snap a pic one of these days.
> 
> I still have a lot of thin hairs on the edges of my hairline by the temple and at the crown. if Finasteride doesn't thicken them up I may actually consider dutasteride..I don't know yet.


 If finasteride does not thicken them up, you can just add Rogaine twice a day. Fin and rogaine work really well together. Using only one of them can't really get me any results. When I use both that is when I get thickening and some regrowth. Leave Dutasteride for when Fin+Rogaine are not working that well anymore.

----------


## Pentarou

Yes, I agree, leave the Dut well alone for at least several years, and only then if you don't do great with Fin. Dut is basically our long term safety net once using Fin loses effectiveness.

----------


## BigThinker

> I started fin on Jan 30th and I swear my hair is thinner or basically the same. But now I am upping my dose to 2.5mg . They say it takes a year.


 2.5mg already?

----------


## drybone

> 2.5mg already?


 Once every 2 days. Sorry forgot to clarify. tired of chopping the pills on 4. chop them in half instead.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BigThinker

> Once every 2 days. Sorry forgot to clarify. tired of chopping the pills on 4. chop them in half instead.


 Interesting.

I'm starting to think I should _increase_ my frequency.  Typically I take it at ~8am, and by 8 or 9 pm at night "the itch" settles back in.

----------


## z06guy

> Yes, I agree, leave the Dut well alone for at least several years, and only then if you don't do great with Fin. Dut is basically our long term safety net once using Fin loses effectiveness.


 Thanks that makes sense.




> If finasteride does not thicken them up, you can just add Rogaine twice a day. Fin and rogaine work really well together. Using only one of them can't really get me any results. When I use both that is when I get thickening and some regrowth. Leave Dutasteride for when Fin+Rogaine are not working that well anymore.


 Thanks. I've tried Rogaine (kirkland signature drops) and it did nothing but give me side effects. Scaly and flaking scalp, swollen ears, wrinkles all over my forehead when I woke up. And I'll be damned but i do firmly believe my hair got thinner on the temples after using it and I never regrew that hair. Then again I stopped taking it after a month... This is due to the collagen depletion. Collagen and minoxidil in the google search brings up interesting queries. Anyway Rogaine is likely a no go for me. =/ A shame...

----------


## z06guy

Sorry for the lack of updates. 

So I've been on finasteride for about 8 months. I'm not seeing an improvement. I think I still may be losing the good fight. I may need to jump to dutasteride from inhouse. Any other suggestions for dutas would be helpful.

I'm cutting out hairomega 3 in 1. I think that's been a waste of money.

----------


## z06guy

So I've decided to purchase Dutasteride 0.5 mg from inhousepharmacy.biz 



On inhousepharmacy I can buy 180 capsules of Dutas 0.5 for $194

On 4rx I can buy 365 for $224. However, I think 4rx gave my email and info to advertising companies. I get so much spam mail daily asking me to renew my prescriptions and such from so many different email addresses.. Also received telemarketer calls from people with indian accents a few months back. They were trying to sell me random supplements.

So I can't really recommend 4rx to anyone anymore...

----------


## DanWS

> So I've decided to purchase Dutasteride 0.5 mg from inhousepharmacy.biz 
> 
> 
> 
> On inhousepharmacy I can buy 180 capsules of Dutas 0.5 for $194
> 
> On 4rx I can buy 365 for $224. However, I think 4rx gave my email and info to advertising companies. I get so much spam mail daily asking me to renew my prescriptions and such from so many different email addresses.. Also received telemarketer calls from people with indian accents a few months back. They were trying to sell me random supplements.
> 
> So I can't really recommend 4rx to anyone anymore...


 Hmmm thats interesting, I've never seen Dut so cheap. I'm currently on 0.5mg Fin daily, but from that website I can get 2 months worth of Dut 0.5 (Duprost) for just £10 more than the price I'm currently getting fin at.

----------


## z06guy

Yeah it's odd. 

and to revise my last statement, I'm not on any prescription meds except for fin. So I don't know why 4rx (or whoever they gave my info to) keeps emailing me to 'renew prescriptions' with so many different fake email addresses with different names. 

For example here is one of them with a random name like Jude Maley




> Hello ____________
> I am checking up regarding the last Script pack processed using the referral recently dispatched at your private address
> 
> To make a Re-Order visit "puts a fake website here"
> 
> Ready when you are,
> Jude


 I can't be the only one that this has happened to using 4rx?

----------


## mpb47

> Yeah it's odd. 
> 
> and to revise my last statement, I'm not on any prescription meds except for fin. So I don't know why 4rx (or whoever they gave my info to) keeps emailing me to 'renew prescriptions' with so many different fake email addresses with different names. 
> 
> For example here is one of them with a random name like Jude Maley
> 
> 
> 
> I can't be the only one that this has happened to using 4rx?


 
I don't remember which company it was, but I once had that same kind of experience you are having. Never ordered from them again and have just stuck with inhouse.

You'd think they would know this would annoy the customer and they would not use them again, but I guess they are not too smart.

Even Walgreens, to a lessor degree, is starting to do the same darn thing.

----------


## z06guy

I just received 180 soft gelatin capsules of 0.5mg dutasteride.

Here's hoping that this will help stop the hairloss and possibly reverse it! I'll start a new dutasteride thread in the coming days once I take a few pics of my hair.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Yeah, keep us up to date on your progress.  I am on fin now, only 5 months, but will consider dut if I don't continue to see progress.

----------


## clooman

> I just received 180 soft gelatin capsules of 0.5mg dutasteride.
> 
> Here's hoping that this will help stop the hairloss and possibly reverse it! I'll start a new dutasteride thread in the coming days once I take a few pics of my hair.


 Any updates?

----------


## LloydB

Nice post.

----------


## z06guy

Yes, I never updated this. 

I've been taking 0.5 mg dut every other day since posting this. I can tell you it has stopped my hairloss in it's tracks. My younger brother has already shaved his head several years back and he doesn't take any meds to stop it. He's active duty military so he can't. I'm 35 now and still have my hair at the same levels as before. I may have lost just a tiny bit of the thinner hairs on my front hairline but it's not really noticeable. 

I also use over the counter one percent Nizoral every day or every other day depending on how I feel.

There are days I forget to take dut but I try to do it every other day.

As far as side effects go, I'm just not seeing them. I go to Gold's gym almost every single day starting in 2018. My lifts are powerful. I run, I sprint, I do all kinds of heavy compound lifts. I have a low body fat percentage and a healthy sex drive. Sometimes I do feel that maybe the dut makes me uninterested in engaging but it doesn't affect me once the clothes come off. Hah. I was genuinely worried when people said they were getting fat and losing their sex drive. I think the mind is a powerful thing. I was determined to improve myself in every area.

I also have to say, even if I stop taking Dut and lose my hair, I won't be upset. I feel that I've matured over the years to a point where I realize that it's just hair. I see so many successful balding/bald guys out there enjoying life. A big thing is control what you CAN. Like getting a gym membership and setting a goal to become a beast.

----------

